# Curze 2012 1.8L AT, P2096 error code



## Ali (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

am new member here, i have 2012 Curze that have only 27k on its meter and last week i had the engine check light on when i checked it via OBD scan tool i had DTC P2096, below is my freeze frame readings, fuel quality where i am right now is super bad low Octane and sometimes high Lead.

Thank you for all your help.

Service $02 - Freeze Frame Report 

*Date:* 1/31/2015 1:36:43 PM 


PIDDescriptionValueUnits0x02Freeze frame DTCP20960x03Fuel system statusClosed-loop, using oxygen sensor feedback to determine fuel mix0x04Calculated load value83.14%0x05Engine coolant temperature99C0x06Short term fuel % trim - Bank 10.78%0x07Long term fuel % trim - Bank 10%0x0BIntake manifold absolute pressure74kPa0x0CEngine RPM2416RPM0x0DVehicle speed36km/h0x0EIgnition timing advance for #1 cylinder23.50x0FIntake air temperature14C0x11Absolute throttle position28.24%0x13Oxygen sensors presentBank 1: Sensor 1, Sensor 2, Bank 2: None0x1FTime since engine start71sec0x2ECommanded evaporative purge99.22%0x2FFuel level input53.73%0x42Control module voltage14.99V0x43Absolute load value83.53%0x44Fuel/Air commanded equivalence ratio10x45Relative throttle position20%0x49Accelerator pedal position D40.39%0x4AAccelerator pedal position E40.39%0x4CCommanded throttle actuator control3.53%


----------



## Ali (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys i would really appreciate any help here:question:, i don't want to end up paying the dealership $300 for BS


----------

